# Has anybody ever dealt with HORROR - STUDIOS on Ebay ?



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok . not really sure where I should have asked this , but , I am having a problem with this seller on EBAY , he/she goes by 'HORROR-STUDIOS out of 
Montpelier , Idaho . I have emailed this person after winning some items from them on EBAY , and they seem to be ignoring my emails . Reason I think - is because I won the items at a good price . 
previous to winning the items , I sent them a message inquiring about combining shipping , which they said they did and gave me a price for ONE additional item ( but , I won two additional items ) And after sending them a couple of messages asking for them to give me a total , they are now ignoring me ( or at least , that is the way it seems with no reponse )
And , I can not simply pay them , since the total that comes up in EBAY for each individual item sent out at a shipping cost , that is NOT combined and adds up to a LOT.
So , again , has anybody ever dealt with these folks before and maybe can tell me something ?
Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You can contact e-bay to say that you are having a problem with the seller, but with a 99% positive rating, I'd give some time for them to answer you.


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

3 1/2 days ? And with 269 items currnetly up for auction , you'd think they would check their mail/messages a little more regularly .


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I found this at:http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/protecting.html#

"*I'm unable to contact my seller by email.*
To request a seller's phone number, click the "Advanced Search" link at the top right of any eBay page. Once you're on the search page click the "Find Contact Information" link on the left side, under the "Members" section, and follow the instructions."


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks SICKIE 
I was also just looking to see if anybody has dealt with them , to see if its typical of them , or ????
Ya know , sometimes a late response is a GOOD thing meaning the seller is REALLY busy .. their items are THAT great , that they're worth waiting for , 


Or ... it could mean a BAD thing , meaning the seller is trying to ignore you so you just slip into a crack somewhere and disappear because they started the auction low , no one else bid , and the item went for a "cheap" price , or so they think - LOL )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Do they have a physical address and phone # available?


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes , here it is and the other part that bothers me is the part where it says it must be paid for within 7 days ... does that include the time waiting for an answer I wonder ? 
Tried the phone number ... all it does is ring .... ring ... ring . 



> Please send Pay Pal to [email protected] or check or money order to JJ Sports 22853 Hwy 30 N. Montpelier Idaho 83254 NOTE: All auctions must be paid for within 7 days unless you contact us. Also any auctions being paid for with checks will be held 7 days until check clears.





> Please send Pay Pal to [email protected] or or call 888-957-2287 to pay with a credit or debit card.
> Thanks
> JJ Sports
> 22853 Hwy 30 N.
> Montpelier Idaho 83254


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, that sucks.
I would try calling again on Monday.
If you don't someone to pick up the phone, you need to contact eBay.
Sorry you're having difficulties.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

It's probably a business #, which would mean they're not in on the weekend. But like FE said, if you don't have any success on Monday, talk to eBay.


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Amazing .... after posting here , the seller responded to me .  ( wonder if he/she is a member here ? )
Anyway , thanks everyone .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, this means everything is a ok, right?


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL .. so far ... haven't called them , where I get thru YET .
Gonna try here in a few more minutes ( they're mountain time .. an hour behind me . which makes it 7 am there . )
Will definately keep all updated .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Please do. 
If there are still complications send me a pm and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok , got them on the phone , paid via CC and now am waiting for the UPS tracking number to come thru . ( was told items would be sent out today - even though , the man that answered was not thrilled , and the woman he transferred me to was even less "excited" when she heard the price that the items sold for - kinda made me feel like I was lying - LOL then of course , she checked ... :googly: )
Again , will keep updating 'till the items are at my doorstep and THEN , I will let everyone know if its JUNK , or the "goodies" are worth the buckeroo's .


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok , said I would update , and thats what I'm doing ... LOL 
Ok , after two and a half days waiting for that infamous tracking number , guess what ? No tracking number . 
So , I went and got back on the phone late this afternoon ( 4:15 pm central time - they are mountain time ) 
And spoke to a gentleman this time ... after inquiring about whats going on , and where is the tracking number , he tried making an excuse - Oh , the gal that took your email info down must have written it down incorrectly . ( but .. guess what ? They didn't get the credit card numbers, OR date OR that funky number on the back wrong .. 
So , he said he would get me the tracking number sent right out after we were done on the phone . Well , guess what ? here it is 3 and a half hours later and STILL no email with NO tracking number ! 
So , come tomorrow morning , bet you can't guess who'se gonna get a call BRIGHT and EARLY ? 
Anyway , so far , this company is NOT making me a happy camper . 
But , I bet they are ALSO the type , that if the monies were not to them , within the alloted time frame , they would be ALL over my keester wanting to know where it is and leaving BAD ratings on EBAY . 
So ... again , this was just to vent a little and also let you all know what is going on to date .
Hopefully , tomorrow will bring better news ?  Guess we'll see .
Be sure to tune in tomorrow , same bat channel , same bat time . ( LOL  - sorry , could'nt pass that one up - LOL )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, you've been charged and they haven't sent out the merchandise?

Send me a PM with the phone #.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Didn't E-bay recently make it so sellers couldn't leave bad ratings on a buyer's ...er...rating?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep, sellers cannot leave negative feedback for buyers...I think that is the right policy too. Most of the time buyers pay immediately but recieve a negative feedback in retaliation of a neg feedback left for the seller...not a good system. You need to stop saying that the price was so good they are reluctant to ship...hey, they listed the item, accepted the price and now, took your money....SOOOOO...SHIP IT AND SHUT YER BEER HOLE MR SELLER!!

Good luck and I hope you get your stuff!!

Melty


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok ... NOW , I am getting a "little" perturbed . After speaking with them on the phone the other day , and getting told that it was sent out .. I still have not got the email with tracking number ... so ... I called them this morning , and inquired , spoke to a gal this morning ... she said , she shows it ( on the computer ) that the items went to the shipping department , but , not sure about them being shipped/leaving , because there is no tracking number showing up on her computer . So , I asked her if she would verbally check with the shipping department , and she said , she can't ... they're not in yet , but should be in shortly . And then , whe will call me back after they get in and she talks to them . ( yeah right ! )
Anyway ... here is their info ... I would HIGHLY suggest anybody plans on having ANY dealings with , to highly think TWICE--- err --- better make that at least a dozen times , or maybe not even think about ... just avoid them all together , then you won't be having this ordeal , like I am . 

here is their info for all/any interested :

EBAY seller name : horror-studios 
located - Montpelier Idaho

contact info supplied via EBAY :

[email protected]

888-957-2287

JJ Sports 
22853 Hwy 30 N. 
Montpelier Idaho 
83254

If , and thats a BIG word for only being 3 letters .. LOL 
If , the call me back , I will update again ... till then , I will leave it here , till tomorrow or , whenever something changes .

Caveat emptor​
or should it read ? ( LOL )

Caveat venditor ??​


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok .... final post on this . Was VERY disappointed with items . ( made from JUNK ! ) Looks like something sold at ODD LOTS or some dollar store right before Halloween . 
IT took 4 phone calls and numerous emails before I ever got the tracking number from them . ( each time , was told they would email it to me which did NOT happen . Finally got it from them over the phone - again , not happy )
So , IMO - these folks are NOT someone to deal with , the items are junk - strickly for inside use , due to they would NEVER hold up outside and this was not stated in the auction . 
Again , if anybody else has dealt with these folks , please let me know .


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

now i want to see what you bought


----------

